# Sex, Lies and Pharmaceuticals



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Sex, Lies and Pharmaceuticals – how drug companies exploit female sexual dysfunction for profit by Daniel Erickson (NaturalNews) In the last decade, many American women have begun to question their libidos. Even though just twenty years ago, women accepted the ebbs and flows of their sex drive, something has changed. Many now hope for something [...]

*Read More...*


----------

